

Twilio Powered app umake.me sends free sms and lets you check status if read - exoram
http://umake.me
http://umake.me is a twilio powered app that lets you send 100% anonymous flirtation txt msg's and lets you know if its read. check it out and let us know what you think.
======
exoram
I submitted this for twilio's weekly contest. Let me know what you think

